# Terrorist fire in lahore injures Sri-Lanka team players....!!



## PCWORM (Mar 3, 2009)

LAHORE: An official says eight members of Sri Lanka's national cricket team have been wounded after gunmen opened fire on their vehicle in
Lahore, Pakistan, AP reports.

Pakistan Cricket Board security official Nadeem Iqbal says the team members were injured near the Gaddafi stadium where they were due to arrive to play in the second test against Pakistan.

Sri Lankan team manager Brendon Kruppu confirmed the incident and said the team's players, Kumar Sangakkara and Ajantha Mendis, are among the injured.

"We are assessing the situation," Pakistan cricket board chief Ejaz Butt said.

In Sri Lanka, sports minister Gamini Lokuge said two other players, Tharanga Paranavitana and Thilan Samaraweera, had been taken to hospital in Lahore, AFP reports.

Unidentified gunmen attacked the bus taking the Sri Lankan cricket squad and its police escort to a cricket stadium in Lahore, according to witnesses and cricket officials.

Five policemen have also been killed as the police van escorting Sri Lankan cricket team in Lahore was fired upon, confirms the police chief in Lahore.

The Test match between Sri Lanka and Pakistan stands cancelled.

Security concerns have plagued Pakistan for years and some foreign sports teams have refused to play here.

source:- *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/8-Lanka-cricketers-wounded-in-Lahore-attack/articleshow/4215872.cms

This is very Bad and inhuman... Pakistan will have to pay for this and a Strict action is now expected from other nations


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2009)

Strict action from other nations??

The only difference between Pakistan and Afghanistan is the name. Any terrorist who wants to safe their head is moving to Pakistan, thanks to their government.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 3, 2009)

Things hav changed after Zardari overtook musharraf


----------



## Pat (Mar 3, 2009)

5 Police men killed..8 players injured (some of them serious) and the 12 terrorists escaped unhurt!! Wtf ??? 

*Next step by Pakistan Government:* Sign a peace treaty with those 12 terrorists and their organization!!


----------



## techani (Mar 3, 2009)

This is such a terrible thing! What r they trying to prove to the world? And what r the authorities doing? Its all the same in Pakistan everybody is working hand-in-glove to take over the land and use it for their own purposes. Now I think USA should extend their drone attack to bigger cities of Pakistan.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 3, 2009)

Agar dharti pe nark hai.
Tho wahi hai, wahi hai, wahi hai...


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 3, 2009)

Thilan Samaraweera, Kumar Sangakara, Ajanta Mendis and Tharanga Paranavithana are the seriously injured players. grenades were also thrown at the bus.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 3, 2009)

Recent confirmed news says all of them are out of danger


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Pragadheesh (Mar 3, 2009)

already icc is thinking of changing the venues for the 2011 world cup.terror attack in india, ltte problems in lanka and now in pakistan too..
this just add fuels to d flame..!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 3, 2009)

According to Pakistan Punjab province governor, they are from the same organization who attacked Mumbai on 26/11.

*www.rediff.com/cricket/2009/mar/03sl-attack-same-people-who-attacked-mumbai.htm

We should cut off all international ties with Pak, and urge all the other nations to do the same. WTF!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

If anyone of you visits Paki forums you will see they are blaming RAW and Tamil Tigers for this attack.This shows how dumb they are.They will keep denying it until Taliban takes over Pakistan.

Bunch of loosers targeted a team which went there to show everyone that pakistan is safe to play cricket.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^Can you post the link...need to go and kick some serious a$$ there


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 3, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^^Can you post the link...need to go and kick some serious a$$ there


same here..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^^Can you post the link...need to go and kick some serious a$$ there



here it is

*www.pakstop.com/pmforums/f83/what-were-motives-sl-terror-attack-88876/

Meri taraf se bhi ek laat maarna unki $%$%# pe


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! Site is blocked (in office)....^^^ will do that on your behalf dude once am home.

Then-anger:



> the anger in the cricket community across the border, which has lashed out at India for deciding against touring.


*cricketnext.in.com/news/pak-left-fuming-after-indias-refusal-to-tour/36789-13.html

now-apology:



> Pak minister: We apologise to Lanka govt


*www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/default.aspx


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

wonder what they did achieve by targeting cricketers 

guess its only an attempt to show Pak in disarray to the international community...whatever be the case...Pak needs some serious surgery !!


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

With this No team will visit pak to play cricket for atleast 2 years...
No team will play World cup in pak.World cup Out of pak


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ and out of Subcontinent.

LTTE in Lanka and Taliban  in Pak has seriously dented hopes.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Pak needs some serious surgery !!


 
I strongly think it needs more of an amputation rather than a surgery. 

They will sure unearth some underpaid guy name him "Satish" or something, make him own up the attack on behalf of R.A.W. or even worse the B.C.C.I.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 3, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

^ not as simple as you think...[satish n stuff]

and as regards to the "amputation" ..what do you expect to happen ?? they can't just declare a few of their states as independent or anything..they'll have to live with what they have...they either have to kick out terrorists out of the country or surrender to the whims n fancies of the terrorists [and sign a few more peace deals] 

eitherways, Pak will become the next Afghanistan [if it hasn't become one already ]


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ not as simple as you think...[satish n stuff]


 
Read the post again after few days of paki developments . Never "misunderestimate" what ISI can /cannot do. 

by amputation, i meant paki's should amputate ties with terror groups rather than simple surgery like the swat valley ceasefire initiated to hoodwink both itself and world community into thinking "Good" taliban and bad taliban.

The endgame is approaching faster than they think.

This is what they are saying right now :
"I want to say it's the same pattern, the same terrorists who attacked Mumbai," Salman Taseer, governor of central Punjab province, told reporters at the site of the attack. 

Then this will change to Kasab involved in attack . then to Kasab killed in encounter.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2009)

*............................COWARDS........................*


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 3, 2009)

Following is a list of the injured players with brief details of their injuries according to vice-captain Kumar Sangakkara, who spoke by telephone from Lahore.

* Mahela Jayawardena - cut to ankle, minor 
* Kumar Sangakkara - shrapnel cut to shoulder, minor 
* Ajantha Mendis [Images] - shrapnel wound to back, minor 
* Tharanga Paranavithana - shrapnel wound to his chest, minor, but went to hospital 
* Thilan Samaraweera [Images] - worst injured with what appeared to be a shrapnel wound to his leg. Taken to hospital, but not seriously wounded.
* Paul Farbrace (assistant coach) - shrapnel wound to his arm, minor.

source :rediff


----------



## din (Mar 3, 2009)

Do not know why some people in Pak are sooooooooooooooo dumb and never even believe that terrorists are inside Pak itself ! 

Extreme brainwashing ?


----------



## Pat (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ True that..Probably that's the way they have all been bought up!


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

Just saw the link which gavrav_indian given........some people are saying 'indians are behind this'


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> Just saw the link which gavrav_indian given........some people are saying 'indians are behind this'


Why are you surprised about it? They have always blamed Indians for everything.

News says that Pak govt. has given an apology but what's the point? How many times are they going to commit sin and then apologize for it. It's seriously time to take some real actions and not just play with words and escape the scenario.


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

din said:


> Do not know why some people in Pak are sooooooooooooooo dumb and never even believe that terrorists are inside Pak itself !
> 
> Extreme brainwashing ?


Perhaps this has got something to do the religion itself.
Correct me if im wrong and dont shoot me, but what Ive heard and seen is that terrorism is practiced within the walls of majid's and madrasa's and its such an emotional issue, that its tough for the govermnet to crack down on such religios places, because clearly people would support those places and not the government.


----------



## Pat (Mar 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> Just saw the link which gavrav_indian given........some people are saying 'indians are behind this'



They said the same even during the Mumbai Attacks! I remember visiting some of the paki forums at that time (you can see the links in our thread in this section)! I wonder what they must have said after their own government accepted that the terrorists were indeed from Pakistan  I guess I should visit that thread on the paki forum again..will be fun


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

^^I don't know if its true or not but I have heard surely about this that they (terrorists) go to masjids and such places where people are found more in a large scale and they recruit men for their campaigns and wars. Live example we have- Kasab, he was recruited just like this along with 20-40 men.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

Pat said:


> They said the same even during the Mumbai Attacks! I remember visiting some of the paki forums at that time (you can see the links in our thread in this section)! I wonder what they must have said after their own government accepted that the terrorists were indeed from Pakistan  I guess I should visit that thread on the paki forum again..will be fun



Yeah that was Zaid Hameed  He said refering to kasab "iski toh shakal hi hinduon wali hai,yeh jews and hindus ki conspiracy hai"

ab yeh salwaar kameez pehan ke Tamil Tigers aagaye?
I think indian team is lucky.Thank god indian team cancelled this tour.But my sympathy is with Sri Lankan team.They are very good as players and human beings.


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> ^^I don't know if its true or not but I have heard surely about this that they (terrorists) go to masjids and such places where people are found more in a large scale and they recruit men for their campaigns and wars. Live example we have- Kasab, he was recruited just like this along with 20-40 men.




Their ideologies are soo closely knit with the religion itself. so on a majority people would be religious fanatics thinking that the way of the world is by terrorism.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

Pak media is saying that its india's answer to 26/11.Can anyone tell me how is it india's answer to 26/11?When sri lankan team is attacked but pakistan team were in the hotels?


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

Just imagine the plight of the Pakistanis, who want a peaceful and a modern Pakistan. They must be hating to be a Pakistani. The bad has overpowered the good. And its the religion a key player.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Its not religion its the power which these groups want.Just like indian politicians.


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Its not religion its the power which these groups want.Just like indian politicians.



And what did they use to get there?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

krinish said:


> And what did they use to get there?



Hatred towards the western countries and india.


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Hatred towards the western countries and india.



Using religion as an excuse, since you brought the Indian politics. Ill give you an example where a  party wants to come to power using religion as its base.
So what did they do, they promise to build a religious place.

The hatred comes from the people who are obsessed with religion.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2009)

Countless abominal deeds have been performed by men over centuries when they were led to believe that their religion is in danger and they are required to go to crusades/holy wars/jihad, you name it. And the fanatics are everywhere.

And I thought that the Pak establishment couldn't get any more braindead
Pak hints at Indian involvement in attack


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 3, 2009)

I condemn for the attacks ... 

But i also feel that a part of this fate should be blamed onto Sri Lanka as well , because even after when the security agencies stated that the place isn't safe and all other countries had quit from the respective tours , why were SL being so bold and ignored their warnings ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

Pakistani media is trying to compare this with 26/11.And look at indian media(the dumbest media in the world) is helping them.The focus shifts to Pakistan's attacks again.They have succeeded again.

Yeh lo yeh joker Zaid Hameed phir aagaya ab suno iski baatein aur haso 


*An exclusive discussion in The Editor's Show with Zaid Hamid and Gen Hamid Nawaz about who could be involved in Lahore attach on Srilankan Cricket team? Who is attacking our long standing friends? What could be the intentions behind it? Is it regional game? Are there any links with Mumbai Attack? and much more..*
*pak1stanfirst.com/video.html?task=viewvideo&video_id=69


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Countless abominal deeds have been performed by men over centuries when they were led to believe that their religion is in danger and they are required to go to crusades/holy wars/jihad, you name it. And the fanatics are everywhere.
> 
> And I thought that the Pak establishment couldn't get any more braindead
> Pak hints at Indian involvement in attack



These accusations are common. Remember that bomb blast that killed 3 in Lahore after 26/11?
Pakistani authorities arrested an Indian citizen suspected to be part of the RAW (who the Indian govt claimed [and proved] that he was a civilian AFAIK)
Also, Paki parliament passed a resolution urging the world to "force India to annihilate terrorist camps stemming from India" 
What's the irony? Well, a day later, a certain extremist group in Pakistan claimed moral responsibility for the blast .


Its sad that Sri Lankan team went to Pak to only prove to the ICC that Pakistan was still a safe place...well...


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 3, 2009)

see, the problem with Islam is not the religion itself, but the hardliner clerics who interpret the Koran the way they want. And that includes jihad, not following family planning, etc etc. Every cleric can interpret the Koran in his own way, its these hardliners who are the root of all trouble. And the people who are brainwashed by these hardliner clerics do such shameful and horrible things like blowing up buildings, killing people, etc.

and its a known fact that madrasas whether in india or pakistan are the breeding grounds of terror simply because they are not scrutinized. anything can go on inside and nobody outside will know. with the pretext of teaching about god and religion, they might be conducting terror training camps.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 3, 2009)

apoorva84 said:


> see, the problem with Islam is not the religion itself, but the hardliner clerics who interpret the Koran the way they want. And that includes jihad, not following family planning, etc etc. Every cleric can interpret the Koran in his own way, its these hardliners who are the root of all trouble. And the people who are brainwashed by these hardliner clerics do such shameful and horrible things like blowing up buildings, killing people, etc.
> .


Agreed with you... islam is shown to the outer world in different and unacceptable way...


----------



## krinish (Mar 3, 2009)

apoorva84 said:


> see, the problem with Islam is not the religion itself, but the hardliner clerics who interpret the Koran the way they want. And that includes jihad, not following family planning, etc etc. Every cleric can interpret the Koran in his own way, its these hardliners who are the root of all trouble. And the people who are brainwashed by these hardliner clerics do such shameful and horrible things like blowing up buildings, killing people, etc.
> 
> and its a known fact that madrasas whether in india or pakistan are the breeding grounds of terror simply because they are not scrutinized. anything can go on inside and nobody outside will know. with the pretext of teaching about god and religion, they might be conducting terror training camps.




u summed it up quite beautifully. Exactly what i wanted to say.
Villagers (Uneducated people) Out number the intellect's found in city, and hence are easily brainwashed by these powerful clerics.

It happens in India too.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

I can only assume or should say guess Paki govt's game plan... they will now raise this issue and blame India for all of it and make their case clean and clear and they will show that they are also the victims as ever. They will make us look bad in front of the world now saying that "even Indians are terrorists, see".


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder what these guys wake up and talk, is it like - "OK today its a new day guys lets kill someone", "Where do we setup bomb next", "our last performance was not good we didn't even cross 10 we need to ramp up", "You have been promoted to be a human bomb"
Its sickening!!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 3, 2009)

sad news...coward porks


wat happened to that f* terrorrists?Are not they killed...


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

^ I think they all escaped...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2009)

religion should be banished ... all religion... 

this is the only way world could see peace...

these extremist brainwash and go to the extent of making them loose thier mind....


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

i heard that news on the television and saw some people actually shooting around fearlessly as the preview continued... 

humanity was shocked to see what these people were up to ! i mean it reminded me of the Term BLACK SEPTEMBER 

I think the maya calender has done it part .. i guess it dictates the time the humanity survives .. not the human being !


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

Sale beh@nC*** log har baat mein unko India mein hi fault nazar aata hai.. BTW I have registered in the Paki forum and told them the truth about themselves  

Salon ko unki aukat dikhana hi padega..My name there is Fcukterrorists


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Sale beh@nC*** log har baat mein unko India mein hi fault nazar aata hai.. BTW I have registered in the Paki forum and told them the truth about themselves
> 
> Salon ko unki aukat dikhana hi padega..My name there is Fcukterrorists





some one is taking head on collision i wished that all our politician could take such actions !! i support you man 

attah tiger !


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

Lame pakis...No one even had the guts to counteract me..still they are too busy trying to be the Secret detective..LOL


----------



## adi007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Very sad..

But no one is talking about pak policeman who protected foreign cricketers by the price of their life..
Imagine 12 terrorist with full ammo and even then no cricketer is killed...
RIP pak policemen and others who got killed(2 passer by i think)

Now pak seriously need to do something to save their own country...


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 3, 2009)

Saw it in the afternoon on TV. The terrorists actually came with a "ROCKET LAUNCHER" too!!!!

Man, can't think what would have happened had the Indian team gone. THey were supposed to go, but thankfully they quit the tour.


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

adi007 said:


> Very sad..
> 
> But no one is talking about pak policeman who protected foreign cricketers by the price of their life..
> Imagine 12 terrorist with full ammo and even then no cricketer is killed...
> ...




sure my homages to those dead but my BIG question is they were 12 and those crickets bus were not roaming alone they had escort if i am not wrong .. yet no one could shoot/kill /capture any single of the suspects !!! 

funny if u see the video of the shoot out the suspects were shooting filmy style !! i mean it was like shower people .. they were not into guerrilla tactics of shoot and hid  

pak media was reporting that the suspects were carrying ammunition and food (dry food ) and in the video u can see a dumb police man touching the crime scene objects as if purposely wanting to erase the trials... 

They also hauled some granites under the bus !! 

its heights now ! what next a nuke???


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Nuke not too far


----------



## mediator (Mar 3, 2009)

apoorva84 said:


> see, *the problem* with Islam is not the religion itself, but the hardliner clerics who interpret the Koran the way they want. And that includes jihad, not following family planning, etc etc. Every cleric can interpret the Koran in his own way, its these hardliners who are the root of all trouble. And the people who are brainwashed by these hardliner clerics do such shameful and horrible things like blowing up buildings, killing people, etc.
> 
> and its a known fact that madrasas whether in india or pakistan are the breeding grounds of terror simply because they are not scrutinized. anything can go on inside and nobody outside will know. with the pretext of teaching about god and religion, they might be conducting terror training camps.


No, the problem is the 'permission system' in it. Have you seen a single Islamic country which allows freedom of speech and of other faiths where you can say anything (question or criticise) against Islam freely?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jYUL7eBdHg
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcm873G94jo&feature=related




			
				confused said:
			
		

> BTW I have registered in the Paki forum and told them the truth about themselves


Woah!


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 3, 2009)

This is bad. 
Pakistan should be banned from international Cricket.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

beta testing said:


> This is bad.
> Pakistan should be banned from international Cricket.



control kar yaar india ki haalat jaisi hai woh time dur nahi ke India bhi international cricket se ban ho jayegi.



mediator said:


> Woah!




This is what he posted there


> *
> ^^oh really..the whole world knows where the real terrorists are.
> 
> If you are being so ignorant, don't worry..In 1 yr time the whole of Pakistan will be captured by the terrorists and then you will remember my word. Even Zardari has accepted that Karachi can be at any moment invaded by the terrorists..but you people are too lame to understand it*



Noone replied to his post.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Saw it in the afternoon on TV. The terrorists actually came with a "ROCKET LAUNCHER" too!!!!
> 
> Man, can't think what would have happened had the Indian team gone. THey were supposed to go, but thankfully they quit the tour.


I think they had a plan to execute the whole Sri Lankan team.

But now atleast this proves that terrorists are operating from the soil of Paki. When we gave them evidence they were not even ready to accept that fact and still after all this they aren't accepting it and now this happened.

Now they are trying to prove that Indians planned the whole scenario just to prove that "terrorists are operating from Paki soil".


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2009)

after all this US will grant 10millon USD to pak to fight off the terrorists, knowing very well where the money goes ... instability in the region is big onus to the US.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2009)

^Exactly. Its the US & the UN who are responsinle for the mess the world is and with this instability and fear, people will beleive whatever the Govt tells them rather than asking serious questions.
Do we need another 9/11 to deal with these donkeys?


----------



## alter_ego (Mar 3, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> I think they had a plan to execute the whole Sri Lankan team.



F*kin dry fruits were again recovered from the site. I think these mofos planned some kind hostage situation and man don't these guys love dry fruits!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2009)

We all know this is some type of setup (no i am not a pak sympathiser) as how these terrorist carry and leave dry fruits at the crime scene as evidence? Isnt this fishy or plain stupid?
Saala apne news channels are in overdrive mode to cover this incident.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

Big question is how many terrorists got killed?They all ran away?


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 3, 2009)

when will they understand _"jiyo aur jeene do" _........???
my sympathy with the SL players........
nd also with the pak's innocent aam janta.......!!!!

Is the gov of pak impotent.....??? Instead of handling their home, they always tried to counter the India. The day will be no far when the Pakistan's name changed to "Talibinistan"

in news channels walo k to baat hi nahi karni chahiye.........they r just like _ dalaal's _ who want to sell everything that will happen around the corner.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

alter_ego said:


> F*kin dry fruits were again recovered from the site. I think these mofos planned some kind hostage situation and man don't these guys love dry fruits!!!!!


Ahahaha... its their favourite meal/diet or something or maybe it comes as complimentary gifts when they buy guns and ammos.


----------



## alter_ego (Mar 3, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> here it is
> 
> *www.pakstop.com/pmforums/f83/what-were-motives-sl-terror-attack-88876/
> 
> Meri taraf se bhi ek laat maarna unki $%$%# pe



Man I just went to this thread... Its funny in parts ...I recommend a reading... for example this one...lol

*www.pakstop.com/pmforums/f83/what-were-motives-sl-terror-attack-88876/index5.html



> Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hai, that India wasn't in SL place, kyoonke agar Sachin Tendulkar ko khuch ho jata tou shayed ab tak nuclear war declare ho jani thee, declare kya start ho kar end bhi ho jani thee.



lol...


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

^^LOL


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL......

vaise sahi kaha......
agar SACHIN ko kuchh ho jaye to war to definitely hokar rahegi........
varna log hi guns le kar nikal padenge.....
lol......


----------



## mediator (Mar 3, 2009)

@gaurav : Lol, goin to the dragons layer n spitting at them? Guess we Indians need to infest the Paki forums enmasse, if not for a discussion then atleast for phun like that! You guys have some guts. *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-gen053.gif


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 3, 2009)

alter_ego said:


> *www.pakstop.com/pmforums/f83/what-were-motives-sl-terror-attack-88876/index5.html



dude......the link is not working 4 me......!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

alter_ego said:


> Man I just went to this thread... Its funny in parts ...I recommend a reading... for example this one...lol
> 
> *www.pakstop.com/pmforums/f83/what-were-motives-sl-terror-attack-88876/index5.html
> 
> ...


I know lol i regularly read their forums.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems these muslim terrorists know more about jihad than about islam.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 4, 2009)

should really US government take war on the PAKISTAN as like afghan : they wont stop the taliban is lunatic really , like "MAJIN BUU" character in DBZ


----------



## Coool (Mar 4, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> LOL......
> 
> varna log hi guns le kar nikal padenge.....



Un logome mai b rahunga


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 4, 2009)

Their conversations are so useless, look at their posts. lol


----------



## escape7 (Mar 4, 2009)

The incident was unfortunate. Their security was not up to the mark. And the terrorists ran away.

I saw the forums and couldn't stand just reading so signed up and replied. just_another_guy is the username. And yes some posts are absolutely hillarious


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 4, 2009)

@coool

me too........nd thats with roket launcher.........lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> I think they had a plan to execute the whole Sri Lankan team.
> 
> But now atleast this proves that terrorists are operating from the soil of Paki. When we gave them evidence they were not even ready to accept that fact and still after all this they aren't accepting it and now this happened.
> 
> Now they are trying to prove that Indians planned the whole scenario just to prove that "terrorists are operating from Paki soil".


Yup maybe that can be true.

But media reports that they had a plan of taking them hostage.

Man the torture they would have done to the players. Thankfully they all are safe now.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 4, 2009)

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u306/Shaunak_/Blog/AttackonSriLankanCricketersinPakist.gif


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 4, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 4, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Ahahaha... its their favourite meal/diet or something or maybe it comes as complimentary gifts when they buy guns and ammos.



Favourite nahi hai jaise yahan ration wale bhaiyaa 2 rupay chutay nahi hone pe bachon ko 2-3 toffees de dete hai wahan pe jab yeh log AK47 waigrah lene jaate hai toh chutey paise nahi hone ki wajah se 1-2 kilo badaam,pistaa pack karke de dete hai.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ I feel its high time officials should start deploying dry fruit detector and dry fruit sniffing dogs at sensitive places.

I am sure dogs won't mind sniffing and munching them.


----------



## spironox (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ excellent man this is one great suggestion !!!

i surely would suggest all people in the forum to get a dog as specified .. Amit BTW lets train some canine to do these stuffs ..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 4, 2009)

The problem with our training is ... they may just chew the wrong "nut"  and thats gonna be painful


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

Take a break from the heated conversation. Got this in the mail today 

Indian News Papers reported the following headings in today’s News papers:


Hindu:                     “Terrorists attack Sri Lankan Cricket team in Lahore”

ToI:                        “Neighborhood Just Got Scarier”

Indian Express:         “Terror Hits Lanka Team; Wounds Pakistan & Cricket”

Deccan Herald:         “Six Sri Lankan Cricketers hurt in Lahore terror attack”




Their counter parts across the border ran the following news articles on their front pages:



*Pakistan Express:     “Falling standards in Terrorists Training???”*

Lahore 03 March 2009: In the worst ever performance by their home grown and trained terrorists, all the visiting Sri Lankan cricket team members left Pakistan shore alive. Govt officials expressed concerns about this as it would tarnish the image of Pakistan as a breeding ground of terrorism and their credibility to produce world class terrorists has taken a beating. Govt asked the PSU (Public Sector Units) terrorists groups to improve the training standards and urged the terrorists to take their training and careers seriously. 



Prime Minister later during dinner with the participating terrorists chided them mildly that they cannot waste tax payers/US federal Aid money like this. He was particularly harsh on the terrorist who threw under the bus (carrying cricketers), the grenade which did not detonate. Prime Minister worried that this did not do any good to his plans of changing Pakistan National game from Cricket (which anyway is having its natural death) to Hand Grenade Throwing. He felt that this was the best bet for Pakistan’s aspiration for an Olympic Gold Medal. He urged erstwhile Pakistan cricket bowlers – Shoaib Akhtar and others, who are famous for throwing instead of bowling, to take up coaching terrorists on grenade throwing as their cricket careers are finished now….


*Pakistan Times:   “Chinese imports are no longer reliable??”*

Pakistan Government ordered a high level delegation consisting of all ammunition experts under the leadership of A Q Khan (father of the Nuclear Plans), to study the unexploded grenade for the reasons why it did not perform expected duties. The hand grenade clearly had visible ‘Made in China’ logo on it, which embarrassed Chinese Government. Chinese Premier issued a public apology to Pakistan People for failing to live up to their expectations and vowed to strengthen their R&D and manufacturing facilities to re-instill the confidence in consumers. 


Pakistan Prime Minister in a later press release mentioned that he would re-consider renewing Chinese contract for annual supply of ammunition, which is due for renewal in April. Unless China proves that they have taken stringent measures to ensure that the reliability of their ammunition is certified by their government, Pakistan would consider approaching other sources for their annual staple supply of ammunition…





*Dawn:  “Visiting Sri Lankan cricketers return to their country, Alive”*

There was all round disappointment reported across Pakistan that all the members of the visiting Sri Lankan cricket team returned alive, denting the image of Pakistan as most the happening country in the world (for wrong reasons). People staged protests on streets and demanded government for the “falling return on Investment of ammunition.” They are also worried that this would set a bad precedence and foreigners may choose to visit Pakistan without any fears. 


The betting racket reportedly lost a billion Pakistan Rupees as everyone expected all the visiting team members to be killed. This also had tax collection implications for government.


Government later issued a public apology to people and assured them that they would take sufficient measures to ensure that they are accountable for every Pakistan rupee being spent on training terrorists. They also urged more youngsters to take to guns as this would make the career as terrorists much more competitive and Pakistan can continue producing abundant supply of world class terrorists.

When the initial news of attack was shown live on their national news channels, all the people came to street and started bursting crackers. Their joy was short lived when the attack stopped in 25 minutes and they took the crackers back to their homes so that they can use it for next opportunity, which anyway should not be too far away.

Some of those Pakistanis who still have a job and left for offices in the morning and hence missed the ‘Live action’ on TVs, rued their luck for having to work while majority of their brethren enjoy these live actions on TV idling at homes. The working class in Pakistan demanded that henceforth they be informed before hand about terrorists attacks so that they can stay back home and enjoy the live action on TV. Government assured them that they will publish “Annual Terrorism Calendar” and align their public holidays with this calendar.


All in all there was mixed opinions on the futile terrorist attack as it did not give them the required mileage in international community….


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, wtf!!!!

And in one report I read, Pakistan said that Indian's had carried out the attack. like we don't have enug on our heads already!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 4, 2009)

I wonder if those paki forumers are checking out our forums and saying "look at them, how typical Indians, blaming everything on us again" lol.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Utna dimag nahi hai unko..tabhi to yeh sab karte hein


----------



## Coool (Mar 5, 2009)

^ lag tha hai dimaag ki batthi jelaana unku nahi aatha


----------



## spironox (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ lets give them a container full load of Mentos!


----------



## mediator (Mar 5, 2009)

spironox said:


> ^^^ lets give them a container full load of Mentos!


And loaadzz of pepsi/coke


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

^^awesome(n) attacks !


----------



## Coool (Mar 5, 2009)

^ +1...piyo...kaavo...maro!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Weird strategies...


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2009)

Cow Cola will be better.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 6, 2009)

^^but RSS is baat sach ho gayi aur unko jyada energy aa gayi to??


----------



## digi23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why did paki team leave the hotel after the sri lankan left?
Sure its a planned attacked on sri lankan team :X




> ‘One thing I have been impressed about in Pakistan is that logistically they are usually very well-organised. They normally depart on time,’’ he said on Thursday. ‘‘We knew we were departing at 8.30 am on the third morning. As to why the Pakistani team left at a different time, I don’t know.’’


Source:
*cricket.timesofindia.indiatimes.co...side_job_Muralitharan/articleshow/4230885.cms


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 6, 2009)

Murali and one more guy made a valid point and its written on papers. 'The Paki team's were delayed before the attack happened' so I think it was surely a planned attack.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2009)

Watch this video

*www.3news.co.nz/Video/World/tabid/313/articleID/94088/Default.aspx#video


How refree and umpire's vans were left alone.And how one of the policeman acted as dead.


----------



## Pat (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Video doesnt start!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Working fine here.


----------

